# Biggest fears



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My biggest fear is being bucked off. I've fallen off many times, but never from a buck. I've never actually ridden a buck, and the thought of it terrifies me. I've been kicked, stepped on, bitten, held a horse as it reared and bucked in circles around me, been kicked as I came off a horse's back... but the thought of riding a buck scares me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My biggest fear with horses is to have one get seriously injured while I'm riding it. It makes my stomach churn to think of a horse falling and breaking a leg while I'm loping it across a pasture.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Being dragged, flipped over on, or rolled on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been dragged... and let me tell you It is NOT fun. It scarred me SO bad. Thank god I only ended up with a bruised rib and sprained ankle, but it was scarry. My biggest fear is having the horse rear up and land on me.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

-Having a horse fall backwards while i'm on it.
-My horse tripping/falling while i'm riding her at a full gallop.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Ruining a good horse through my own ineptitude

Rearing. I hate it. I had a horse come backwards on me when I was a kid and it was awful(partially my fault also). I'd rather ride out a bucking fit any day than even one rear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My biggest fear with horses is one that's happened to me several times already. Having a horse trip hard and come down on top of you.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't really have any fears there is only one. I will get on any horse somebody wants me to get on no matter if bucks all the times or wants to take off and bolt anything I'm not scared of, but the only horse I will refuse to get on, is one that rears up. I've heard of so many accidents that I', not willing to risk myself on a horse that gets up high and will possibly flip over. That just scares me to death.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Being stuck in the stirrups. One time got my foot all the way through some too big stirrups. I didn't fall off or come anywhere close, but realizing that if I did fall I would be trapped is what scared me. I don't even ride with stirrups sometimes because I'm that afraid of being caught for any length of time. I'm severely claustrophobic; I'm afraid of not having an escape route. My stirrup thing is just how it manifests when I'm in the saddle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm just generally a scaredy cat, so I worry about a lot of things, but the only thing that I know for certain, is that whatever you worry about it's teh wrong thing. That means that I'm scared of everything and nothing


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

My biggest fear is the thought of a horse hurting itself while I'm riding and then being permanently injured --
When I was a kid I was taking group lessons, and one of the horses (not mine) tripped and fell, dislocating its shoulder. He was older and couldn't recover, and they had to put him down. The girl who was riding him at the nime didn't come out to the barn anymore


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sunny said:


> Being dragged, flipped over on, or rolled on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
This! gives me shivers just thinking about it.


----------



## HorsesAreMyLife33 (Jul 13, 2011)

Being dragged is probably my biggest fear, or flipping over a jump in cross country.

my worst fall incountered in a horse rearing and falling back on to me :S all i remember was me pushing on his stomach to try to get out from under him. but thankfully i wasnt extremly hurt! i had torn my ACL 100%, but was riding again 7 days later! 

but now rearing really freaks me out too :-|


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Having a horse be seriously injured while I'm riding. Especially stepping in a hole. That's the worst one. If I was riding and a horse stepped in a hole and broke a leg or something... yeah...


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

well i have been bucked off many times from my horse (that i have now gotten rid of as she was too small), she bucked and reared on me and i was a beginner then so i could only stay on for about 3 bucks then id fall off..... i never got scared of her though, so when she would buck me off id get straight back on because i knew i had to (if i wasnt hurt). 

guys just try not to think to much about what can happen when you are riding, just hop on and have fun riding..


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

^ You _need_ to think about it to a certain extent. 

Like always checking that your feet aren't too far in the stirrups. If you don't, you're more likely to get hung up and dragged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Never being able to canter my horse. My horse becoming lame because of something I did or failed to do right. Never being able to ride under control out of an indoor arena. Flying off of my horse (8 times and no more counting.. and I still get back on! Crazy in love with my horse, much?)

Being kicked.. (has yet to happen,) trailering my horse as in me driving the trailer.. that part scares me so much.. even when others do it I flip out... 

:/


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> My biggest fear with horses is to have one get seriously injured while I'm riding it. It makes my stomach churn to think of a horse falling and breaking a leg while I'm loping it across a pasture.


Me, too...especially when I look (and am still amazed by) that big body being supported by those skinny legs.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

my biggest fear is rearing, just watching it scares me.another fear is bolting and a horse tripping and falling on me. my horse is just like me really clumbsy he trips all the time in his back end, he has tripped so bad that people say if he didnt manage to catch himself he would of went over on me. i love my horse so much but everytime i ride him im scared hes gonna have that nasty trip ive been worrying about.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

yesterday my horse tripped and fell and we both went head first into the arena sand. i could probably live forever not doing that again, for sure.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I was dragged and trampled when I was little. One of my horses' lead ropes got wrapped around my arm and the 2 of them dragged me off. The worst part was that my Mom saw the whole thing and couldn't do anything. I was relatively unhurt (I was wearing my helmet and I'm sure that my horses were trying not to step on me) but I didn't ride for months. 

Biggest fear is definitely getting the foot stuck in the stirrup and being dragged. I trail ride in peacock stirrups (even though I'm 31) because of that.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Watching a horse get a fatal injury. (Broken leg, broken back, paralyzed, etc.) 

Getting into a car accident while either I or a person I'm riding with is hauling a loaded horse trailer.

Becoming paralyzed from a fall. I'd rather a horse kill me than have to live and never be able to ride again.

Falling and getting my foot caught in the stirrup and being drug. 

Seeing a horse get hit by a car. Even worse, being on the horse when it got hit by a car. (I knew a lady who when she was younger, her horse spooked and got hit by a car while she was in the saddle. Took her years to get over her fears of horses)

My Number One Fear: *Never being around a horse again.* I would have very little to live for if that ever happened. Horses are my whole life. It's like a heroine addiction to me. A few drops of it and I was hooked for life, and I can't live without my horse addiction.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Rearing and flipping, being dragged, or going over a jump and having a horse catch a leg and flip o.o


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My biggest fear is my horse falling in the trailer again. He fell once and luckily wasn't injured but I don't want to relive that feeling EVER again. Being on the side of the road with a horse that is laying down in a 2 horse straight load with his neck cranked up onto the manger from the trailer ties. Never again. This is the worst experience I've yet to have with horses. 

I also wouldn't fancy our trailer coming unhitched when we are pulling it, but that's already happened and during it all I could think about was if my horse was going to fall again.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Ditto to everyone's fears!

I saw a youtube video of a champion rodeo rider woman being dragged. They said what probably saved her life was that she yelled, "WHOA!" and her horse stopped. 

One thing I know for sure, is that I absolutely want to teach my future horse voice commands. No reason that a horse shouldn't know to stop immediately as soon as you verbally tell it to if for any reason you can't physcially make it stop.
Of course a freaked out bolting horse could easily ignore a Whoa, but still, I think a horse that knows to stop by voice is a great thing. 
If you're being dragged, it may be the only think to get it to stop.


----------



## horseeyfarmgrl16 (May 29, 2011)

Watching a horse get a fatal injury. (Broken leg, broken back, paralyzed, etc.) 

Getting into a car accident while either I or a person I'm riding with is hauling a loaded horse trailer.

Becoming paralyzed from a fall. I'd rather a horse kill me than have to live and never be able to ride again.

Falling and getting my foot caught in the stirrup and being drug. 

Seeing a horse get hit by a car. Even worse, being on the horse when it got hit by a car. (I knew a lady who when she was younger, her horse spooked and got hit by a car while she was in the saddle. Took her years to get over her fears of horses)

My Number One Fear: *Never being around a horse again.* I would have very little to live for if that ever happened. Horses are my whole life. It's like a heroine addiction to me. A few drops of it and I was hooked for life, and I can't live without my horse addiction.
A knack for horses, i agree. lol 

another one is: a horse refusing to do something (like a xcountry jump) because it doesnt think it will be safe. but i force it to do that, and the horse seriously injures itself, for something i made it do. 
​


----------



## horseeyfarmgrl16 (May 29, 2011)

( ugg i was trying to quote A knack for horses' post, but it didnt work.)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> My biggest fear with horses is to have one get seriously injured while I'm riding it. It makes my stomach churn to think of a horse falling and breaking a leg while I'm loping it across a pasture.


 
I'll second this. This is always in the back of my mind now. 


Woodstock and I took a hard crash last fall. At a lope w found a subsurface hole, he went in up to his knee and we both rolled hard. I was certain he snapped his right front in two. He did some pretty serious damage to tendons & soft tissue in his knee and tweaked his shouler pretty good. Months of stall rest, hydro boots, laser therapy, he's healthy and sound. Rode him this morning  Still nothing strenuous, just walk/trot work but gives lots of time to teach him. 

My other biggest fear, for horses & in general is failing or not reaching a goal.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I second trailer accidents.

I heard a horror story years and years ago about a many who bought a trailer but didn't check the integrity of the floor boards. Apparently he was hauling his horse when some of the boards broke. He didn't realize it until he heard his horse's shoes scraping the ground. The horse didn't make it. :shock: :sad:

Not sure of the validity of the story, but scary none-the-less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh god, where to start...

Anything to do with hauling scares. Loading, driving, stopping, turning, unloading... I have to bubblewrap any horse I move.

Of course being dragged. I see people with their feet shoved all the way in the stirrups and I cringe. People that ride in tennis shoes gives me the same effect. I ride with my tippy tip toes in and if I feel my foot go farther in, I don't care what gait I'm in, I'll pull it all the way out if I have to. It's SUCH an impacted fear.

Going downhill, even slightly, with speed. A fear I'll have to overcome if I plan on doing eventing (which I do). A horse getting injured with me on its back is also a fear.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The being dragged thing is one of the reasons I ride bareback during the spring "re-training" sessions. Soda likes to rear/spin/bolt sometimes and I'd rather be able to either get the heck off quickly or even fall off cleanly then get stuck in a stirrup.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I am a fool, in that when I'm ON the horse, I don't really have a particular fear.

The thing that gets me weak in the knees and the butterflies in my stomach going is the thought that I am going to ruin one of my horses, or teach them bad habits. I know, I'm an idiot, but I am so anal about manners and behaviour, and whenever something goes wrong, I always beat myself up for so long afterwards and wonder how I could have prevented it, or what I can do to stop it. I mean, I guess it's better that than blaming the horse, but seriously...it's damaging 

One thing that scares me is getting your head stepped on or kicked by a horse. Head injuries in general just...ugh. Broken bones will mend, at least. A head or neck injury can kill you or worse, make you a vegetable for the rest of your life.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Equilove said:


> Going downhill, even slightly, with speed. A fear I'll have to overcome if I plan on doing eventing (which I do). A horse getting injured with me on its back is also a fear.


^^^THIS!!! I hate going downhill. The steeper it is the worse it gets. I always picture my horse tripping and then rolling head over heels down the hill, crushing me in the process.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

A knack for horses said:


> ^^^THIS!!! I hate going downhill. The steeper it is the worse it gets. I always picture my horse tripping and then rolling head over heels down the hill, crushing me in the process.


I always have the urge to pull the reins like I'm "slowing down" the horse but I know it's best to give them their head. It just scares me so bad.

Also, I am not a fan of jump-bucking. (You know, that overexaggerated "HELL NO" buck the horse does, mostly young horses, that we refer to as "blowing up"?)


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd rather be dragged any day of the week then catapulted over, land on my neck and break it putting me in a wheelchair for the rest of my life. Next to death, ending up paralyzed should be #1 on the list of worst things that can go wrong. Too bad there wasn't some device of sorts that attaches to your helmet and back to prevent the neck from snapping ... all without looking stupid, lol.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I also get really scared at the thought of a horse in the trailer breaking through the floorboards (while the trailer is moving). I've heard of this happening and the only reason the horse survived and escaped relatively unharmed was because the guy's daughter was driving behind him and stopped him as soon as she saw it. If she hadn't been there, well...we all know what would have happened.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

Two winters ago i got kicked while at a canter and got a compound fracture. My riding is better than ever but i automatically flinch away when a horse canters by me. Another fear of mine is having a horse flip over on top of me while rearing


----------



## Cruising (Jul 27, 2011)

getting dragged or fallen on D:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_I have had my foot stuck in a stirrup, when my horse took a sharp turn in a freak accident two years ago... landed all on my right leg - shattered both bones. Let me tell you, its taken a very long time for me to feel comfortable to ride again but I'm -so- glad I am.

For me, due to my partially damaged leg, I naturally fear falling off in any way and doing damage. Since I have a metal rod in my leg, I have heard horror stories from people that have given me that extra fear of what if. Though I guess all the same, I don't want to let fear prevent me from doing what I enjoy the most. 
_


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm terrified of a horse falling on top of me. 

And also of the speed thing, especially downhill. I just think that if Lottie can trip in the field, at a trot, over only slightly uneven ground, then there could be anything on a hill, or a hole or something that would make her completely stumble.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

We just had a lady whose horse fell on her a few days ago shattering her ankle and cracking 3 ribs. She was unconscious and when she woke up, she didn't remember falling and didn't remember even having been riding her horse. This is a huge fear for me as well. Her horse was afraid of the dogs that are kenneled on the property but she rode her horse past them anyway hoping she had gotten use to the barking but the horse had not. She reared up and the rider pulled back on the reins, further unbalancing the horse and she flipped backwards and then onto her side. I make it a point to know everything Raven is afraid of but while one day, she might be bombproof, I know another day she may not. It was just a freak accident but a very scary one.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, there is some pretty scary stuff here! I guess my greatest fear is a head injury, or an injury that would prohibit me from riding and doing other physical activities. Also, would not be able to tolerate seeing a horse injured and in pain. Last fall my mare Nessie colicked. I know, no big deal, but I can't handle those kinds of things very well. I arrived on a Sunday afternoon to find her covered in mud, her mane and everything, writhing on the ground. She wasn't even mine then, I was still leasing her. I thought I was losing her. It took a couple of hours for her owner, BM, and another hour for the vet to get there. I helped with the intubation, and she was OK the next day. Can't tell you what that experience did to me... I felt the affect for days. It was then that I knew for sure that she was my horse.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

My biggest fear would have to do with anything trailering-for me and the horse. I'm terrified that while I'm In the trailer, loading or unloading the horse something will spook them and I'll be in the way of it with no escape. I'm also so scared of any trailer accidents. One of my horses got flipped in a slant type trailer before we bought her and couldn't get up until the other horses were unloaded- she wasn't hurt at all thank goodness but she doesn't like trailers now, understandably.

I also have a fear off failing, of not being able to do something, and teaching more horse the wrong things.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a freaky experience one day when riding with my old BO. I was jamming out to my iPod (well, not really "jamming" the music wasn't all that loud, I could still hear what was going on around me for safety's sake) and she was trotting along on her clumsy Paint, Dixie. I heard a thump sound, kind of like a horse tripping. I turn around to see the horse flipping over on top of my BO. Now, my BO is pretty short, probably about 5'. The horse was about 15.1-15.2ish and she wasn't wearing a helmet. HORRIFYING!

Luckily she kicked Dixie's side when she felt her coming down so that Dixie moved out of the way enough to land clear of her. Both walked away from the incident unscathed. She even got back on and walked, trotted and cantered (after checking the horse over for injury, of course). Now THAT was a scary incident!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

jinxremoving said:


> I'd rather be dragged any day of the week then catapulted over, land on my neck and break it


That actually happened to me, but I didn't break it. Sprained it really bad and have chronic body pain now that sometimes goes away with chiro work, but otherwise stays around.

I got so lucky.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Riding at a full gallop and having the horse fall.
Seems scary. I always watch my path for bad footing or holes.


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't have any fears really, however I'm not a big fan of being on a horse that rears up and flips over on you. It's happened to me a few times, thankfully I wasn't hurt.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Oxer said:


> yesterday my horse tripped and fell and we both went head first into the arena sand. i could probably live forever not doing that again, for sure.


AARRGGHH!! I've had EVERY ONE OF THESE FEARS at one time or another.
Last Saturday I picked up speed in my training ring and my 16'3hh gelding tripped over a pole on the ground and went right down on his knees. (I think I saw the light at the end of the tunnel!!)
*I KNOW he saw it*--it was white with huge black stripes that I'd painted myself. (recycled 8" diameter clothesline poles)
Don't let ANY new riders/owners read this thread!!! They'll quit.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Being dragged by a horse, a horse falling on top of me and/or rolling over me (saw this happen to a girl once, she was fine but I was so scared for her), bucking, being thrown off and doing something to my head (happened like 2 months ago, went head first into the wall of the arena!), a horse getting injured whether I'm riding or not, and..that's pretty much it. I'm a fearful person when it comes to anything really, but I'm more alert than anything. I'm always keeping an eye out and watching my surroundings. Especially with riding.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Not being able to sell my pony. Lol, I'm really not scared of anything while riding. Maybe bolters. Bolters that buck, but I have one that does that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This may sound silly compared to some of the other fears listed here, but my biggest fear (at the moment) is getting rodeo bucked like I did a month ago. I came off a mare owned by another boarder (she had asked me to help her ride the mare for the first time and I decided to try to be nice). I was told the horse was broke and had tons of rides on her, just hadn't been ridden in a while. Come to find out, I was probably the first person EVER on her back and she did NOT take well to it at all. She bucked so hard that she actually flipped onto her side (from the buck...her back end was almost vertical according to my friend), rolled over the saddle and then once she was up, she didn't even pause to shake off the dust...she came straight for me with both front feet. Luckily my friend was in the round pen with us and jumped between me and the horse.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

> I was told the horse was broke and had tons of rides on her, just hadn't been ridden in a while. Come to find out, I was probably the first person EVER on her back and she did NOT take well to it at all.


Wow! Who told you the horse was broke? Did they get the horse mixed up with another horse? I think I'd be ready to kill a person if they told me a horse was broke and after I'm bucked, I find out that she's hardly been ridden at all .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> Wow! Who told you the horse was broke? Did they get the horse mixed up with another horse? I think I'd be ready to kill a person if they told me a horse was broke and after I'm bucked, I find out that she's hardly been ridden at all .


The rescue who sold the lady the horse told her that the horse was broke with tons of rides on her, but that she hadn't been ridden in a while. Last week, our BO (who also trains horses) saddled her up and took her in the round pen because the owner is now paying him to train the horse for her. He said that as soon as he got in the round pen, he could tell that she wasn't broke at all. In fact, he said that there was no way on God's green Earth anyone had EVER been in that saddle before me. He also said that the mare has the wildest eye he's ever seen "outside of a mustang straight off the range." 

Mind you, my friend and I took this mare in the round pen and tried to lunge her before I climbed up on her, but she wouldn't lunge. No big deal, I thought, since my old gelding (who was six when I started working with him) didn't know how to lunge when I started working with him either. So, we weighted the saddle, but the mare never flinched. My friend counter-balanced the stirrup for me and I swung up. My butt wasn't even in the saddle and I started to reach down to slip my right foot into the stirrup (the saddle we were using is built funny and it was hard to catch it with just my foot), when she threw a little crow hop at me. No worries, I thought. That wasn't that bad, maybe she just didn't like me leaning forward like that. Next thing I know, her ears are pinned, her head snaps around so she can look at me out of her right eye and she BUCKS. Full-on rodeo bronc buck. I flipped over her right shoulder and landed HARD on my butt, then back, then head. First time in two years I wasn't wearing a helmet and I paid for it. I was seeing stars for a few seconds, which is why I only know from my friend second-hand that the mare flipped, rolled and then came after me while I was still on the ground. 

I ended up with a severely sprained ankle (they thought I'd fractured it in the ER, but it ended being the shadow of a bone spur that made it look like a hairline fracture), was in a splint for a week and a walking cast for two weeks. I've been cleared to ride for just over a week now and have ridden my own horse three times so far (and was scared out of my mind every time, even though I KNOW he won't do anything, even though he's green).


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

This is what is so scary about buying a horse. Sellers will lie their butts off. That's awful that a rescue said this horse was broke to the lady they sold her to. Did you contact the rescue and tell them they were wrong? Somebody should. I'd be piiiiiiissed if that happened to me. I'm sure you are 100 times the rider I am and you handled it a lot better. But I'd get kung fu on a person who told me a green horse was broken.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> This is what is so scary about buying a horse. Sellers will lie their butts off. That's awful that a rescue said this horse was broke to the lady they sold her to. Did you contact the rescue and tell them they were wrong? Somebody should. I'd be piiiiiiissed if that happened to me. I'm sure you are 100 times the rider I am and you handled it a lot better. But I'd get kung fu on a person who told me a green horse was broken.


Actually, contacting the rescue isn't a bad idea. They need to know that someone was injured because of their misrepresentation. I was off work for a week because I had restrictions after I went to the ER (couldn't stand for extended periods and had to keep my foot elevated...yeah, I'm a cashier at Goodwill...). 

What makes the rescue's misrepresentation even MORE scary is that this woman has NO horse experience. She couldn't even pick up her horse's feet to clean them. Our guess is that they saw her coming a mile away and decided to pawn off on her (for $750) a "pretty horsey" they couldn't GIVE to anyone else with an ounce of horse sense. She openly admitted that one of the main reasons she got this mare was because she is "so pretty." 

I am not handling the aftermath very well, actually. I used to be a good, confident rider. Not great, but not half-bad for someone who has never had riding lessons a day in their life and learned almost everything they know from books (I understand things a lot better when I read them) and kind of trial-and-error on dead-broke horses (ducks in anticipation of the crap-storm that might generate).


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Honestly, it sounds like your friend got this horse from a broker posing as a rescue.

IME, people who run legitimate rescues know a lot about the horses and are very honest about the horses' shortcomings. They want to be sure the horse is going to a good home and lying about a horse's behavior is what unscrupulous brokers do. If anything, the good rescues will give descriptions of the horses that would turn an average horse buyer off.
Brokers can be some of the shadiest people in the world. They will say or do anything to get a buck. I'm willing to bet anything this is not a legit rescue. I would definitely let them know about the horse. If they get defensive and try to tell you how great the horse was at their farm and how you must have ruined it, then that's a good sign your friend got taken by a broker posing as a rescue. 
The only thing worse than a shady broker is a shady broker using 501c status, posing as a rescue and getting tax breaks for selling dangerous horses to unsuspecting buyers intending to do a good deed. 
As you can see, things like this really burn me up. lol.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What a disaster! There was an old horse trader around here that used to sell horses as gentle for children when they had never been touched. That is just plain evil. It is probably illegal. Maybe "theft by deception"? I would think that they could and should be sued for their dishonesty that got you hurt.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw my exact fear come true with one of our instructors yesterday. Her horse tripped fell into a ditch ( trail riding) and fell, rolled and almost landed right on top of her. Both were unharmed. Pretty scary though.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Jessskater said:


> -My horse tripping/falling while i'm riding her at a full gallop.


OMG YES....I always think "what if she were to lose her footing?! We'd both go down hard!" as I flyyyy across the pasture with her.


----------

